# Seaview Scheduling



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I know so many of you are anxious to see this one already, I am too! As some of you know, Chinese New Year is upon us. The factory is closed, and we didn't get it shipped before they closed. I really don't have much news until they return at the middle of the month.

The last test shots we received weren't quite what we expected, so a little bit of work had to be done to them. Hopefully, everything will be ready to go within a few weeks of the factory reopening.  When I hear something, it will be posted here. Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> I know so many of you are anxious to see this one already, I am too! As some of you know, Chinese New Year is upon us. The factory is closed, and we didn't get it shipped before they closed. I really don't have much news until they return at the middle of the month.
> 
> The last test shots we received weren't quite what we expected, so a little bit of work had to be done to them. Hopefully, everything will be ready to go within a few weeks of the factory reopening. When I hear something, it will be posted here. Thanks again, Frank.


 
*It's WELL WORTH the wait Frank!!!!!!!*

*Many thanks for the update!*

*High Regards,*
*BP*


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Take your time,and we will get a great product!Thanks Fred,for the update.Alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the update,


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They close for HOW LONG for the new year?!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> They close for HOW LONG for the new year?!


About 2 weeks. I wish I could get Holidays like that!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*far far away*

does any one in China know what a Seaview is? maybe they think its a real top secret Navy sub (-"


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

With the winter storms they've had in the last few weeks, it could take an extra few weeks before the factory there will be able to do much to get them out. Who knows? All I'm saying that additional delays are possible.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

WarpCore Breach said:


> With the winter storms they've had in the last few weeks, it could take an extra few weeks before the factory there will be able to do much to get them out. Who knows? All I'm saying that additional delays are possible.


I have heard the same thing. Power is out in many parts of the country, so it's hard to tell what will happen until they get back in.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Moebius said:


> IThe last test shots we received weren't quite what we expected, so a little bit of work had to be done to them. Hopefully, everything will be ready to go within a few weeks of the factory reopening.


 

I'd rather wait a little longer and get a high-quality product than rush things and get a disappointment that falls short of expectations.
As my favorite (fictional) Chinese detective, Charlie Chan, would say, "Patience step-sister to wisdom".


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

well worth the wait.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I agree with the above. There is also an unwritten law that states "the delay in the arrival of a desired model kit is in direct proportion to how badly you want it to be released".

The quality _will_ be worth the wait. It was worth it with the _Voyager_, it is ten-times worth it for the _Seaview_. 

Thanks, Frank!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

DAAANG! Talk about a HOLIDAY! 

Thanks for the update Scott! Thats a bit sooner than I expected! 

COOL!!!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Errr... time to take that 'stress pill'...

(no problemo, it will be more than worth the wait!)
Fox.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm a little bit worried about this submarine being made in China.

I mean, should Americans be sharing nuclear submarine designs with China during its unprecedented military build-up?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Its all part of the plan.

When the Chinese fire a torpedo at a NATO ship, as the torpedo room is at the back of the ship with the tubes facing to the stern, the torpedo will actually head towards the Chinese fleet.

And as depressing most any button in the control room during an emergency causes the Seaview to head to the bottom, these new Chinese subs will promptly sink as soon as the skippers order battle stations.

Huzz


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Think about it! 

The Chinese can have all the Irwin Allen designs they want....it only makes things easier for military in the 'short run' heheheheh! :freak:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Laugh all you want. Don't you know that Wal-Mart is having China making all the components for U.S. nookiler subs?

Yeah. This chinese new years does a number on the schedule. Too bad I don't get 2 weeks off! Looking forward to building that Seaview!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Nook you lurr. It's pronounced Nook You Lurr."
[/Homer]


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Nuklah?

Nuklah, Fran and Ollie?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Indubitably!

Huzz


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> They close for HOW LONG for the new year?!


We're five days into the Year of the Rat, and I'm still writing "Year of the Pig" on my checks.:drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know, that takes SO long to get used to!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I know, that takes SO long to get used to!


Not to mention taking a long time to paint out those ideographs on the checks!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> They close for HOW LONG for the new year?!


Only for How Long?

What about the other 1.5 billion?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

There are some very funny posts in this thread!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisW said:


> There are some very funny posts in this thread!


Yeah... a bunch of real *cut ups* here!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Yeah... a bunch of real *cut ups* here!


How did you post a picture that big?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

He gave it a Fooey Chop!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Admiral Nelson said:


> How did you post a picture that big?


Just find an image on the net you want to use (from here or wherever)... then copy the URL code of the image, something like this as example:


> *http://www.somewebsite.com/images/hong_kong_phooey.jpg*


 This is an example & not real.

Then go to your thread or post here on the site to reply, click "reply" or "new post" then when you see the text input box, look above for the menu of icons and see the little yellow square with small images on it, click on that. A pop up window will appear asking you to paste your previously copied image code into it. Paste the code, then click the yellow box a 2nd time. Then add your text comments, then hit preview post or submit reply and you've added an image to your post/message.

Best regards,

Geoff


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks. Works great.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Thanks. Works great.


Oh, MY GOSH!

THAT'S THE LUBLINER _SEAVIEW_, ISN'T IT?!  :woohoo:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oh, MY GOSH!
> 
> THAT'S THE LUBLINER _SEAVIEW_, ISN'T IT?!  :woohoo:



Picture removed PM Moderator


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Why would a kid playing spaceman, be a retard?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Why would a kid playing spaceman, be a retard?


..........nevermnd.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If for some reason anyone thinks that posting insulting messages will be tolerated here they should go back to the Modeling Forum and read "Da Rulz" as posted there.
If you must post that type of message find another place to do so.

Dave


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dang it! I miss all the dirty pictures!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

It was just a picture of the Lubliner Seaview.:freak:


----------

